# easiest way to get laid



## trim (Jan 21, 2014)

read 50 shades of grey, join match.com, talk to girls about the book.  enjoy the results from there.....

The book is straight up like reading a porno lol and girls melt in your hands if you start talking to them about it.  no lie, try it out.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 21, 2014)

Well I never did any online dating stuff, but I will say that the few months while my wife was reading all them 50 shades of grey series was the best sex of my married life.

I wish that mofo would write some more books...


----------



## trim (Jan 21, 2014)

yeah I dont get it, I am reading this book, and I am thinking the whole time that this is some crazy, freaky shit, no way a girl would be in to this, but they are.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 21, 2014)

you don't even need to read the book, just get on match.com.....it's like shooting fish in a barrel.  if you're a semi attractive guy with a good attitude and no shirtless pics it's as easy as pie.  I had my record year back a few years ago.......all women off there, but I like your style! 50 shades of grey probably makes it very easy too!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeah 50 shades of grey for women is like the old penthouse letters from the 80s for teenage dudes


----------



## trim (Jan 21, 2014)

lol the nice thing about the 50 shades of grey angle is that it brings out the inner freaks in these girls.  2014 has been a very good year for me so far, and that book is alot of the reason


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 21, 2014)

I agree with Dark.....if you live in a major city match-com is like an candy store for men.  I used to date 3 or 4 times a week when I was single and have a few escorts in reserve in case something good was not happening.  That increased my closing rate hugely as I had no fear of rejection as I was getting it one way or another.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Jan 21, 2014)

interesting!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 21, 2014)

I envy the single guys. I'm only mid-thirties so I'm not that old. The stories of my single friends and these plenty o fish type sites is nuts. I own a 2 family and my ugly ass buddy used to rent my other apartment. He'd have very bangable internet chicks coming by at least 2x a week. Plus, they all send you noodz before they even know you, or after the first smash session at the latest...


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 21, 2014)

I did the match.com thing before i married mrs alpha....Was so easy. The only downfall was i met a chick who stalk me....


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 21, 2014)

Easiest way to get laid? 

Rape


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 21, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Easiest way to get laid?
> 
> Rape



It's not rape if you say "surprise" first...


----------



## Joliver (Jan 21, 2014)

Match.com boast the highest marriage to murder ratio of any other dating site. So that's good...


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 21, 2014)

I just buy POB poptarts.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 21, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> I just buy POB poptarts.



You said you got me those cause you loved me!!!!


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 21, 2014)

I thought this was a kevlin thread when I first read the headline.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 21, 2014)

Plenty of fish or Pof.com 
So easy 
And free


----------



## Mammot (Jan 21, 2014)

Yall are all wrong, I sold flesh for alot of years. The best place is to learn to be a real kink. I have been an Daddy Dom for years.  I meet my girls of www.Fetlife.com  Go to some munches, and don't send no pictures of your dick. Since September I have had over 15 women frm there and now I have me a 6'0 submissive redhead i keep.  It does help I am naturally 6'5. lol  You can find many polyamorous women as well if you wish


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 21, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Easiest way to get laid?
> 
> Rape



Lmfao! Pinky u are so crazy dude. Lol....Knucklehead.


----------



## Ironcrusher (Jan 23, 2014)

Most defiantly recommend getting your girl to read 50 shades. I got more that month than I could handle. Even got to fulfill some fantasies.


----------



## Bravo187 (Jan 25, 2014)

PlentyOfFish! That's the only website you will ever need if your single.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 25, 2014)

no pussy getting homos lol


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jan 25, 2014)

Online dating seems to be the greatest thing ever invented for single guys my buddy goes through girls like gym clothes ****ing flavors of the week


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 25, 2014)

Mammot said:


> Yall are all wrong, I sold flesh for alot of years. The best place is to learn to be a real kink. I have been an Daddy Dom for years.  I meet my girls of www.Fetlife.com  Go to some munches, and don't send no pictures of your dick. Since September I have had over 15 women frm there and now I have me a 6'0 submissive redhead i keep.  It does help I am naturally 6'5. lol  You can find many polyamorous women as well if you wish



^^^ Agree with Mammot ^^^. 

Missus Savage and I have been known to 'play' BDSM scenes as a Dom (me) and Sub (her) since that '50 Shades' book series took the world by storm. It has been an amazing spice to our sex lives. 

At the risk of being indiscreet, here are a few 'scenes' that we've acted out recently which have lead to good times for the both of us (YMMV):

* Sub stands on bed, blindfolded, ball-gagged, hands on wall above headboard holding a silk scarf or other object
> Dom spanks with different instruments (flogger, paddle, whip, etc.) until Sub drops silk scarf (acts as a safe word given the ball gag)
(Note: target the upper back and top & side glutes when flogging / whipping)

Another...

* Sub kneels before Dom, handcuffed, hands behind head in the 'Prisoner' position
> Dom asks questions about his preferences (eg. what's my favorite brand of bourbon, my fav sex position, etc)
> Dom whips Sub's breasts when wrong answers are given
> Dom rewards Sub when enough correct answers are given by placing her on her back and applying vibrating wand

One More...

Sub on all fours on bed, grasping headboard, blindfolded
			+ Dom inserts magic balls (ben wa balls)
			+ Dom has Sub fetch him a drink (walking stimulates the vibrations of the balls)
			+ Dom places Sub back on all fours blindfolded and spanks Sub with various instruments while Sub guesses instrument
			+ Dom punishes Sub by inserting butt plug when wrong (yes, I said 'Butt Plug' - my Missus is now a fiend for this  )
			+ Dom rewards Sub by performing oral sex when she is finished guessing

As always, YMMV and be sure to talk through these topics with your Mate before launching into butt plugs and floggers. My Bird, after the last scene which I described (during what is commonly called 'Aftercare' - think 'Snuggling' and making sure each of you is feeling good about the scene) said it was the hottest, most intense sexual experience she'd ever had. I almost had to run to the squat rack after receiving that kind of praise 

Enjoy, have fun. 

Cheers,

- Savage


----------



## anewguy (Jan 25, 2014)

You guys could also try meeting women in real life.. Not like we aren't all decent looking  guys that care about how we look.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jan 25, 2014)

So this is how you older folks get laid. Meanwhile I'm talking to like three girls and I don't see any sex in sight for at least 2 months.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 25, 2014)

Hero Swole said:


> So this is how you older folks get laid. Meanwhile I'm talking to like three girls and I don't see any sex in sight for at least 2 months.



If you can take one home and give her a proper spanking, she will most likely follow you around like a lost puppy from that day forward


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 27, 2014)

I signed up at POF last night and within 30 mins of looking I found my exs friend on there. Shit...how fukking lame is that. Im imagining them having a good laugh at that one


----------



## Hero Swole (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm going to sign up as cougarbait92 do you guys think I can get some?


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 27, 2014)

all you guys are wrong.....



you jus need to say "i think i love you" and boom.....pants come off.  works 150% of the time.  i even had sex with 2 different girls in the same day.


----------



## DLTH (Jan 28, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> It's not rape if you say "surprise" first...



Yep....or if she is not conscious, cause then she isn't saying no.


----------



## JackC4 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hundred dollar bills. Or drive a Porsche and carry roofies. Good day sir


----------



## Live2Train (Jan 28, 2014)

I better stay away from that book, because I get in enough trouble as it is.  I don't need to end up divorced.  My buddies meet at least 2-3 decent chicks a week on plenty of fish.  I was going to set up a profile, but I know I would just get caught.  LOL.  Oh well, I married my wife because I feel she's the best out there, so I need to keep that in the front of my mind.  Good luck fishing bros.


----------

